# Full Sail



## VipermanGTX (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, i'm just wondering if you guys know of the school full sail and if any of you went there, just tell me what you think.


----------



## digitaltec (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah I heard of it.


----------



## rapscaLLion (Apr 13, 2004)

Heard of it, I know they cover everything from video game design to lightingg design. That's pretty much it...


----------



## digitaltec (Apr 13, 2004)

Their degree programs are:

- Computer Animation
- Digital Media
- Entertainment Business
- Film
- Game Design & Development
- Recording Arts
- Show Production & Touring


If you have a question about Full Sail, PM or e-mail me and I be more then happy to answer it for you.


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 14, 2004)

I wonder if their Show Production/Tourning course has a job placement component ?


----------



## ship (Apr 14, 2004)

Full Sail??? you have not seen our past discussions, much less other forum’s heated debates on it or the Anti/For website. 

But in fairness and agreement, Not going there again myself, instead I’ll try to be fair. Search the net, here and lighting network, plus pro sound and it’s lighting section and stagecraft, but especially lighting network and here. There is good and bad views of the school and it’s very heated to the extreme. 

Also, Digitaltec being one of the prime people otherwise to chat with off line on the for the school side. You should chat off line with him on it. Lots of advantages for his situation, but if you are not right for the school, lots of reasons not to go there.... agreed? 

Inkie our buddie is going to be the ultimate student there. He has been as Digitaltec is doing side work and knows what he needs to learn thus to make the most efficient use of what they have to offer in his time there. 

On the other hand, if you plan to go there as per a alternative to a college, one that will just give you that “easy in” into lighting/sound what much less it being a continuance of high school where what you learn is spoon fed than you are not right for it, go to college, junior college or just avoid school. Fair enough summation of the program??? 

There are now colleges offering and developing similar programs in a four year BA program to that which Full Sail offers also. They in being fair are also worth looking into and balancing your decision against. Depends upon how ready you are to learn, or what level of training or education you want. Before it turns into round what is it, three? Full Sail has applications and uses for it’s students. Ensure you are one of them that is best suited to go there as with any school you attend for what it offers verses what other places offer. 

Your career will not bow down and ask you into it. Full Sail, College or going at it the hard way is going to take both time in the trenches slinging cable and the aptitude to do more. No one school will give you either the patience or the aptitude. A school can teach you what to do once you are ready, but it can't give you that position. You need to earn it. Might be able to program a Hog, but if you are an idiot, you won't get the show much less be able to program it - at least hopefully. Hope it's useful, choose well, research well, chat with as many as possible and don't make rash deciscions with your future. 

Full sail by the way can be a very useful school. Will it help everyone, nope. Will it help some, yep. Is it exclusive in what it teaches, nope. Is it unique in the way it teaches? Yep.


----------



## VipermanGTX (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks, i'm just gathering info before i deside if i want to go there. I have been to "fullsailsucks.com" and viewed alot of stuff that kinda got my mind going. I would realy like to talk to some one who is in the "show production and touring" cource right now so i can talk to him and ask him about the school.


----------



## digitaltec (Apr 14, 2004)

I am a current Full Sail student in my 7th month. If anyone has questions, please e-mail me or PM me. Due to some heated battles as ship said, Dave has asked that we keep it off the forum. So if you want answers from then inside , contact me. I'll tell it like it is and what 
I have noticed over the past few months that they dont tell you about. 


Mayhem, every program at Full Sail has a job placement dept. But dont fall into the trap that everyone else does when they hear that. 


VipermanGTX, first off "fullsailsucks.com" is no longer in existance. Also please do not judge your opinion of the school off of that site.


I will tell you this, talked to A grad last week who stopped by to see the school since he was in town for a tour. He said that the school has made a turn for the better and that when he went there there were more problems then he chould ever name. He said the program is now very stable compaired to how it was in 92.


----------

